# The History of Middle-earth



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 13, 2018)

Use this forum to discuss the History of Middle Earth. If discussing a specific volume, please use that volume's sub-forum.

Tolkien's son and literary executor, Christopher Tolkien, edited the vast collection of manuscripts, together with maps and illustrations, and these were posthumously published in twelve volumes as "The History of Middle-earth." One of the single largest works of 'literary archaeology' ever undertaken.


----------

